
The researchers discovered an unexpected link between cancer and autism - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/11140.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[http://www.utu.fi/fi/Ajankohtaista/mediatiedotteet/Sivut/Res...](http://www.utu.fi/fi/Ajankohtaista/mediatiedotteet/Sivut/Researchers-
from-Turku-Centre-for-Biotechnology-have-observed-that-a-protein-called-SHANK-
prevents-the-spread-of-breast-can.aspx)

Note that they stripped " _breast_ cancer" from the title.

